# Dip pens



## Part Timer (May 2, 2020)

Being new to the world of pen turning, and  thinking about making dip pens for a while intil i develop proper skills and techniques. Is there any size requirements, or are they just builder preference?


----------



## Lucky2 (May 2, 2020)

Rather than make dip pens, why not just practice turning. You can learn a lot by just chucking up a 1' piece of wood, and practice turning it round with decorative cuts.

Len


----------



## monophoto (May 2, 2020)

Do a search in YouTube for Yoke Pen Company.  

There's a lot more to dip pens than you might expect!


----------



## Charlie_W (May 2, 2020)

You can check out  thegoldennib.com
They have the Nib insert holder and a bunch of nibs.


----------



## duncsuss (May 2, 2020)

You might be better asking your question of calligraphers, not pen makers. If you are on Facebook, there are several groups dedicated to handwriting and calligraphy; there is a website http://www.zanerian.com/ devoted to penmanship, the webmaster is Dr Joe Vitolo (who is also active on Facebook). He is very generous with his knowledge and time, I'm sure that he'd give advice if you ask him.


----------



## Part Timer (May 2, 2020)

That is very helpful, thanks. And i am planning on turning pens as well. It is just that a few local friends made the request for some of the dip pens, and i am thinking  it would be a good start since they are wanting to buy local, and no one here seems to make them.


----------



## darrin1200 (May 3, 2020)

@Part Timer
There is no specific size that is the best, it’s more of a personal feel. The man I would consider my mentor in the calligraphy holders, is Christopher Yoke. He has a number of YouTube videos that are very educational. Here is a link to his reference page. There is a ton of information on it. https://www.yokepencompany.com/pages/links

You mention that your new to pen turning, but not if you are new to turning. If you are, be aware that your jumping in the deep end of spindle turning.Tturning a calligraphy holder is not as easy as it looks. The holders are anywhere from 7-12 inches long, and the tail is usually very thin. On average I make mine down to about 1/8”. It can be very tricky turning that thin, be very careful.

There are different ways to hold the blank. Christopher holds the blank in 4-jaw chuck, makes the holder, applies the finish, cuts it off then drills the hole on his drillpress. I predrill my blank, insert a 1” piece of 7mm tube then I use a homemade pin chuck to hold it.

There are multiple ways to skin a cat, and wait until you make your first oblique flange. 

Shoot me a message if you have any questions.

Edit: Here is a link to some comparative measurements of oblique holders. Straight holders have very similar dimensions. 


			https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0229/9449/files/Oblique_Comparison_Chart_-_Imperial.pdf?16221097889562223230


----------



## Part Timer (May 3, 2020)

Darrin1200, thanks for the info, it is very helpful. I am not novice about turning, but not what i would call experienced. 
  I have watched a number of videos, and yoke pens are great, and learning a great deal. In the videos,  it is clear that dip pens are going to be challenging to master, and many techniques to learn about. I really feel i am going to enjoy it, as pen turning has always interested me, but eluded me as well. Once again thanks for the info, truly helpful.


----------



## corgicoupe (Aug 15, 2020)

darrin1200 said:


> @Part Timer
> There is no specific size that is the best, it’s more of a personal feel. The man I would consider my mentor in the calligraphy holders, is Christopher Yoke. He has a number of YouTube videos that are very educational. Here is a link to his reference page. There is a ton of information on it. https://www.yokepencompany.com/pages/links
> 
> You mention that your new to pen turning, but not if you are new to turning. If you are, be aware that your jumping in the deep end of spindle turning.Tturning a calligraphy holder is not as easy as it looks. The holders are anywhere from 7-12 inches long, and the tail is usually very thin. On average I make mine down to about 1/8”. It can be very tricky turning that thin, be very careful.
> ...


Do you believe it is always necessary to make the dip pens so much longer than fountain pens?  If so, why?  I have only turned a half dozen, one of which is 7 1/2" long, but three are less than 6" and one is only 5".  All are comfortable in the hand.

ETA: All are straight pens, not oblique.


----------



## darrin1200 (Aug 16, 2020)

corgicoupe said:


> Do you believe it is always necessary to make the dip pens so much longer than fountain pens?  If so, why?  I have only turned a half dozen, one of which is 7 1/2" long, but three are less than 6" and one is only 5".  All are comfortable in the hand.
> 
> ETA: All are straight pens, not oblique.



Good morning Robert. 
No I don’t believe they have to be that long. I have one that is only 5” and I like it.
I think, a lot of it is tradition. Remember, that theses have developed from feather quills. 
But I am by no means a calligrapher, and there could be nuances that I don’t know, which are affected by length. The little copperplate I have learned, is self taught from books. Perhaps an actual Calligrapher instructor might know.

If your selling them, you will need to find what sells. I find that 7-9” are popular, especially for people that are carrying them around. If they are very fancy, then about 10-11 inches, with long thin tails. Longer sells, but I usually only do them on request. It’s the same for the shorter ones, only on request.
I know that makes it clear as mud, but there is no straight answer. One of the most popular makers I know is Christopher Yoke. Check out his gallery at Yoke Pen Company. He also has some great instructional videos and information on his links page.

Take care.


----------



## mark james (Aug 16, 2020)

The above comments are all excellent.

As mentioned above, there are many ways to handle these.  I have only turned a few, but this process was helpful for me.

I turned a tailstock insert to accept a ball bearing (Local ace hardware).  this allowed me to hold the thin end and finish the turning.


----------



## corgicoupe (Aug 16, 2020)

ll bearing is a great idea.  Thanks.


----------



## corgicoupe (Aug 16, 2020)

darrin1200 said:


> Good morning Robert.
> No I don’t believe they have to be that long. I have one that is only 5” and I like it.
> I think, a lot of it is tradition. Remember, that theses have developed from feather quills.
> But I am by no means a calligrapher, and there could be nuances that I don’t know, which are affected by length. The little copperplate I have learned, is self taught from books. Perhaps an actual Calligrapher instructor might know.
> ...


Good morning, Darrin.
I have no intention of trying to sell them nor do calligraphy or copperplate.  I just wanted to try to turn a few for myself to use for standard writing [printing is what I actually do], and I saw it as a way to leave the arena of kit fountain pens without entering the rabbit hole of kitless.   I even turned one without the little swoop at the business end, sort of like a Parker 51, or maybe more like a Parker VS.

Thanks for your response.
Robert


----------

